# Wm. Jay Barker Hirsutus NY Bottle



## WesternPA-collector (Apr 4, 2019)

The other day I found this cork-top flask along with a variety of about 15 bottles from various years. At first I thought it was a medicine bottle until I did research. I found that it was some sort of hair tonic. I'm mainly into sodas, beers, and liquors but I do like this bottle. It even has a bit of amethyst color to it. I am wondering how rare this bottle is?


----------

